# HDMI vs. Component...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...What's The Difference?*

*From Tom's Guide:*


> By: Mark Raby
> September 11, 2007
> 
> Introduction
> ...


More @ TomsGuide.com


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmm - an oversimplification that doesn't address audio completely. Still, I use component output from my Series 3 TiVo because my HDTV has only one HDMI input, which I have connected to my HD DVD player.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> *...What's The Difference?*
> 
> *From Tom's Guide:*
> More @ TomsGuide.com


more expensive ???? only IF you buy your cables fromthe box store ... check out walmart ...LOL ... i've seen HDMI cables (commercial grade) for as low as 3.49 for a 6 footer


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

blah blah blah... I have both HDMI and Component connecting my HR20 and my Sammy. I cannot see any noticeable differences in picture quality. If you need to buy any cables go to the web. Cables at the Box Stores are WAAAY overpriced. I go to monoprice.com for all my cables.


----------

